# Ballast Removal from EPDM Roof?



## tekwrytr (Sep 11, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Heck, I still don't know what the racial slight of using the term "Banjo Player" indicates.
> 
> I must be slow today.
> 
> ...


I just got a request for more information from a vacuum company here in the Twin Cities, with the spark of an idea. He wanted to know if I was going to re-use the ballast. Apparently they vacuum it up off the roof and dump it onsite, to be loaded in crane buckets for re-ballasting after the installation is complete. Neat idea. I am not a big fan of the $1000/day crane prices I have been quoted recently, but coordinating multiple projects (my own or someone else's) might offer leverage for everyone.

That is, removing the ballast from Roof A, and rather than dumping it, load it onto Roof B and re-use it. I am continually amazed at how such simple concepts elude me until someone mentions it. It has worked for landfills for years, so there is no good reason not to apply it to roofing.

I want to thank everyone for their helpful and informative comments. 
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

tekwrytr said:


> Back when dinosaurs roamed the earth and I was new to roofing, it was a common sight for bored roofers to imitate banjo players by "strumming" their scoop shovels, held as if playing a banjo. It was such a common sight that--along with the term "banjo player"--I just assumed everyone used the same reference.
> 
> Thanks


I believe your use of the term "ballast" would not be common around here and a banjo player would be a guy who can't tune an instrument or doesn't care to, playes out of time, plays too loud, is missing a few teeth , and drools out of one side of his mouth or the other depending on how level the stage is. .. A scoop shovel would be more the size of a Mariachi guitar and "those" guys would be more likely running a scoop shovel in this region... If I had to run a scoop shovel I would like it to be more like a ukulele.:laughing:

Ryan Shupe and the "Rubber Band" have a song called "Banjo Man" which would give you an idea how grassers feel about banjos. I think it made CMT for a while.


----------



## tekwrytr (Sep 11, 2007)

*Ballast Removal Update!*

First, I want to thank everyone who took the time to give advice, and make suggestions and comments. It was very helpful, as well as providing a (sometimes not so serious) digression into the etiology of phrases. 

Second, I located a local roof vacuuming service that will remove and dispose of the 2" ballast (900-1000 pounds per square) for less than $30 a square. Given the price of demolition boxes, and the volume (about 125 tons of ballast), it looks pretty much like no-brainer to me.

The point is that I have not looked at roof vacuuming for 10 years or more, and apparently there are more people in it, more competition, with the coincident reduction in prices to a level competitive with (or better than) those for "old-fashioned" ballast removal.

I appreciate the heads-up; it has definitely made a change in my business model, and opened a doorway to new opportunities that I didn't realize existed. Bottom-line; if you have a medium- to large-size commercial re-roofing project, DEFINITELY look into having it vacuumed!

Thanks, guys, :thumbup:
tekwrytr


----------



## D. Boone (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ballast Removal*

The best way to remove ballast from one story or ten stories is by calling RK Hydro Vac. The last job they did for me was 13,000 sq. ft. 2 stories. They removed all the rock and cleaned up the site in one day. You can not even begin to compete using shovels and wheelbarrows. Just Google RK Hydro Vac.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

tekwrytr said:


> Second, I located a local roof vacuuming service that will remove and dispose of the 2" ballast (900-1000 pounds per square) for less than $30 a square. Given the price of demolition boxes, and the volume (about 125 tons of ballast), it looks pretty much like no-brainer to me.
> 
> The point is that I have not looked at roof vacuuming for 10 years or more, and apparently there are more people in it, more competition, with the coincident reduction in prices to a level competitive with (or better than) those for "old-fashioned" ballast removal.
> 
> ...


When should I expect my consultant advisory commission check?

My last name is spelled, CASH, by the way.

Ed


----------



## briggsb1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*This is probably too late but...*

vaccume


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Gravel vac for sure. I know it's been discussed, just wanted to add my $0.02.


----------

